
Show HN: Unified API for Facebook Google+ Slack Twitter GitHub and More (Android) - cr-si
https://github.com/CloudRail/cloudrail-si-android-sdk
======
cr-si
We've released an update to our Android Library to add social networks. So
besides Cloud Storage, you can now integrate eg Facebook, Twitter, Slack,
GitHub and many more via a unified API. Any feedback?

